# suggested fragrance oils for goat milk soap?



## celticjanis (Sep 5, 2016)

Just wondering....what fragrance oils (scent and company) do you recommend for Goat Milk Soap?  I've found that many don't "come through" the milk after curing etc.  
I currently use:  BB lavender - which is great!
BB Sage & Lemongrass
BB Grass Stain 
Any other suggestions, thoughts, or ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2016)

I've not had any fragrances that didn't work in any milk soaps. I use goat, coconut and buttermilk in all my soaps and have not had any fragrance not work.  So I'm no help. I use fragrances from Nature's Garden, WSP, Brambleberry, mad several others.  Are you using enough fragrance?


----------



## MaryWaldman (Sep 5, 2016)

I made a test batch with BB powdered goat's milk and used BB Honey Beeswax FO. It went very dark and the fragrance is terrible - one reviewer on the BB page equated it to a urinal cake and that's pretty much spot on. It has only mellowed slightly with curing. The chemical notes are overpowering. I formulated according the fragrance calculator for light.
I was disappointed because we raise bees and I really wanted this scent to work in our soap. I also tried it in my beeswax lotion and again just terrible.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 7, 2016)

I actually love BB's Honey Beeswax. I actually do get a hint of the "urinal cake" sometimes, but mostly I just get rich beeswax.


----------



## lsg (Sep 7, 2016)

I love Oatmeal Milk & Honey FO from WSP, for milk soap.  It does turn the soap dark though, because of the vanilla content.


----------



## Desdemona65 (Sep 15, 2016)

I had to look into this, too.  Some fragrance oils from various suppliers will smell off to terrible with dairy milks.  They just don't work and you'll be wasting all your ingredients when you have to throw the batch out.  I have not had this happen with essential oils or the obvious OM & H scents.


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm another one who likes OMH in goat's milk soap. And I usually add oatmeal and honey, so the soap matches the fragrance.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 15, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I'm another one who likes OMH in goat's milk soap. And I usually add oatmeal and honey, so the soap matches the fragrance.


same here


----------



## Phillipa-Jane (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm currently making, Lemon, honey, lavender buds & lavender in the goats milk soap.


----------



## amd (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi Phillipa-Jane,
This post is 2 years old and OP hasn't been here for 9 months. Please checkout the stickies for forum policy, especially "necroposting".


----------

